# How do you consistently get deer in bow range?



## southGAlefty (Oct 21, 2009)

I killed my first archery deer, a doe, back in 2006 and have been trying to get #2 ever since. I'm just wondering how you guys that are always posting pics of bow-killed deer consistently get them in bow range?


----------



## bowbuck (Oct 21, 2009)

Not that I kill a bunch of deer with my bow, BUT the short of my answer is to only set up in places where I have a 40 yard or less shot.  This is mostly a funnel of some sort.  You want see me hunting a powerline I can see 500 yards with my bow unless it is just to observe the deer.  If I see 10 deer a day using one trail across the powerline though , I'll be within 30 yards of that trail the next time I hunt.  Good luck with it and scout a lot, there's only so many places on one given piece of property where the deer are truly funneled.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 21, 2009)

bowbuck said:


> Not that I kill a bunch of deer with my bow, BUT the short of my answer is to only set up in places where I have a 40 yard or less shot. This is mostly a funnel of some sort. You want see me hunting a powerline I can see 500 yards with my bow unless it is just to observe the deer. If I see 10 deer a day using one trail across the powerline though , I'll be within 30 yards of that trail the next time I hunt. Good luck with it and scout a lot, there's only so many places on one given piece of property where the deer are truly funneled.


 If you are consistently seeing deer out of bow range move closer to the trail you see them at. I had deer come by me at 60 yds on a different trail so I looked and came up with an area where I could cover one trail at say 20 yards and 40 from the other with hopes that the deer would come off the 40 yd trail feeding. It usually works except the deer actually came in between the 2 trails and walked within 10-15 yds of me. Like bowbuck said, find a funnel. Anything that would make the deer change course like say a ivy thicket where they would walk around it instead of through it(path of least resistance). Would also recommend scout and scout some more. The buck I shot with a rifle was within bow range. I found the trail the deer were using and it necked down into a tight drain. This deer was actually using the drain to get around the backside off my 10yr old box stand, basically he was using the drain as a funnel to avoid my usual hunting spot. He had no idea that I had 2 stands though


----------



## dcinmo (Oct 21, 2009)

I think a key to successful bowhunting is getting to know the property you are hunting.  Learning travel corridors, fence crossings, travel routes, and food sources.  Some of my best gun hunting stands are terrible bowhunting stands and vice versa.  If you want to get consistently close you will need to pay attention to wind direction and scent control.


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Oct 21, 2009)

a little corn never killed anyone haha just kidding... at our place its all about the food source, deer are like us they gotta eat.. while bowhunting we try and set of stands not always directly on a plot but on the major trails leading to the food


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 21, 2009)

Scouting. 
Funnels are nice, natural ones are best, but you can also make your own with branches or anything to obstruct their path...
Never tried making my own, but I bet it works...


----------



## wack em (Oct 22, 2009)

Funnels, Funnels, Funnels. Remember too that deer are creatures of the edge, so hunt the edge where it goes from pines to hardwood, or cutover to hardwood.


----------



## short stop (Oct 22, 2009)

place stands   on  SE     side  of  trails  ...
  wind  primarly    comes in from the  NW / W   pattern ..
   learn your bearings  -  N,S,E,W  on property .  Play the wind .. I carry a Lighter  in my pack to tell me the  slightest breeze . I do not smoke at all  mind you . 

   When rainy days  come  scout , scout , scout ..  find the fresh sign /  fresh  food   hit   after  arin  during daylight periods  .  Hang a stand  and hunt  it  within  the next couple days  in  bowrange and you will  have  ops   at  killing   deer   with a bow   more often  as   you  will be hunting the most active areas .   

   I became  a much better  bowhunter when I gave up   traditional stand sites ..   avoid  big clearcuts  -  powerlines  -  huge  fields  ..You will see alot of deer  but its  usless beacuse the deer  will be   out of  bowrange  by a mile  . Let the sign tell you where to  go  around those areas   , But   dont    sit there  for days  watching in vain .


----------



## Booner Killa (Oct 22, 2009)

Shorty said it best. If you want to see a bunch of deer, just hunt your rifle spots. If you want to kill deer consistently with archery tack, you have to hunt places where the deer are using right then. When I see a deer, I start asking myself, why is he/she in that specific spot, and traveling in that specific direction? The more familiar you are with the property, the better bowhunter you'll be. Shorty also mentioned SE stand sites from where the deer sighting is going to be. Very good advice and the farther we get into fall, the more predictable the wind will be for the most part. Scouting is what separates the bowhunters from the gun hunters IMO. You have to know where the deer are NOW and hunt that spot. 9 times out of 10, I am stoked to hunt a stand because I KNOW I am going to have a deer within bow range. It wasn't a buck Mon evening but it just as easily could've been. Third doe of the yr took a dirt nap though. The scouting part is sometimes hard for me. It's possible to scout while you're hunting though. Mon evening, I had two white oaks droppin in the red zone. I automatically thought to myself about a little loc on I have tucked neatly into a spot covered in white oaks. I'll be hunting that spot this ev!


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks fellas. Short Stop I got a scenario for you, I've got an iron clay pea patch that is planted on a woodline next to a big corn field that was harvested in August and is grown up with head high weeds. We had a bunch of rain last Thursday and Friday and there were a ton of fresh tracks in it Saturday morning. Here's the problem, the only tree I can get in will be terrible for a NW or W wind, so I opted not to hunt it yet as that's the only wind we've had the last 3-4 days. Am I going about this the right way?


----------



## ryanwhit (Oct 22, 2009)

southGAlefty said:


> Thanks fellas. Short Stop I got a scenario for you, I've got an iron clay pea patch that is planted on a woodline next to a big corn field that was harvested in August and is grown up with head high weeds. We had a bunch of rain last Thursday and Friday and there were a ton of fresh tracks in it Saturday morning. Here's the problem, the only tree I can get in will be terrible for a NW or W wind, so I opted not to hunt it yet as that's the only wind we've had the last 3-4 days. Am I going about this the right way?




I think you are.  It is my belief that you get at most 2 mistakes with a mature GA buck per season...but maybe only one.  What I'm saying is if you hunt a stand with the wrong wind and he smells you, that stand is done for the season.  You may see other deer from it, or he may run by it during the rut, but he's going to steer clear if he can.  

If I were you I would try to go into the woods 50-100 yds and see if you can find a suitable tree(s) for different winds on the trail(s) they are using coming too the food.  Remember that oftentimes our southern bucks won't be at the food until right at or after dark, so they're in the woods coming to it before dark.


----------



## ryanwhit (Oct 22, 2009)

And hey man, I had a dry spell just like that after I killed my first.  Went 2 yrs without having one in range.  It'll turn around for you, just keep at it.


----------



## love to hunt (Oct 22, 2009)

wack em said:


> Funnels, Funnels, Funnels. Remember too that deer are creatures of the edge, so hunt the edge where it goes from pines to hardwood, or cutover to hardwood.



Couldn't have said it better! With a big emphasis on funnels.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 22, 2009)

Good stuff, thanks fellas


----------



## short stop (Oct 22, 2009)

southGAlefty said:


> Thanks fellas. Short Stop I got a scenario for you, I've got an iron clay pea patch that is planted on a woodline next to a big corn field that was harvested in August and is grown up with head high weeds. We had a bunch of rain last Thursday and Friday and there were a ton of fresh tracks in it Saturday morning. Here's the problem, the only tree I can get in will be terrible for a NW or W wind, so I opted not to hunt it yet as that's the only wind we've had the last 3-4 days. Am I going about this the right way?



 Id  say  so   to  ..  Whit  gave you some good advice to .. 

    I wait ....  If the winds   wrong I move stands /  sometimes I have to  hunt a  climber  100-150  yrds  away    from my   loc  ons . Reguardless of   how much  spray you put on /  or what you  wear .  If that  wind is  blowing right   where they are coming from  / you wont see um ..

  I have good places to hunt  but  you wont see me  hitting  the same spots  back to back   2 days  running  unless its  the rut ....  I  dont want  deer to  be predicting my movements


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Oct 22, 2009)

White oaks


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Oct 23, 2009)

short stop but it to you pretty good.  Scouting, scouting, and more scouting is the key.  Get to know your deer and their habits.  Every year we try to give deer names, and count how many times we see the same ones....its kinda fun, and it helps us to get to know our deer and to watch them intently.  Scent control is a MUST.  I do EVERYTHING I possibly can to make myself invisible to deer.  Wind swirls, shifts, changes all the time and all it takes is a little wiff of human odor and a deer is gone.  If you have a great stand location that deer are pouring in to and the wind is wrong, DON'T HUNT IT. You might get lucky and still have a few still slip in, but even if you do harvest one, you have done more harm than good. Chances are, way more deer than you have seen have already smelled you and busted out of there.  Have stands set up for all different conditions.  

Deer change patterns too based on available food sources, hunting pressure, changing of seasons, (summer to fall, fall to winter) so don't be afraid to change with the deer.  A good rule of thumb for me as well is that when you think you can't stand sitting up there one more second, force yourself to stay another 10 minutes.  You never know what could happen in that extra time.


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 23, 2009)

All good advice, and nothing gets bucks into bow range as well as rattling.


----------



## urdaddyjeep (Oct 23, 2009)

rattling and calling and alittle skoal long cut under your tree stand


----------



## Barehunter (Oct 23, 2009)

For me it is all about food sources.  As mentioned, funnels and edges are great as well.  Scout and find out where they are eating.  Best sign is droppings.  This year look for a whiteoak dropping acorns where the ground is chewed up from deer walking under it, lots of acorn hats and busted hulls and best of all several piles of deer droppings of different ages from dry to slick and shiny.  Best if it is a lone whiteoak near the edge of some thick stuff.  If there are ten piles of droppings under it you have what I call a one day stand.  You should get a shot the first day!  Personally I am not a fan of hunting trails (in GA) seems like the deer that I see are never on them....yeah I know the deer made the trails but without an active food source trails don't mean that much to me.   Best of luck!

Just noticed that you are in extreme south GA so whiteoaks may not apply.  Not sure what oaks you have but if not whites then whatever acorns you have will be the same.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah my property=0 white oaks haha. I kinda feel the same as you about hunting trails, I honestly can't say I've ever found a "trail" that ever produced a deer for me down here. I have had better luck just getting in a bottom on a water oak tree or hunting food plots. Would LOVE to have a few white oaks dropping on any of the land I hunt though


----------



## southGAlefty (Aug 17, 2010)

Thought this was a pretty good "advice" thread from last year and some guys might be able to use it that haven't seen it. If anybody has anything to add, feel free!


----------



## beersndeer (Aug 18, 2010)

Good thread.... Like mentioned Funnels,pinch points and travel corridors to and from bedding and food sources. I like to hunt about 75-100yds off the field edges until the rut kicks in. Those big bucks will hang back in the woods until dark so if you set up and set up right you might catch a buck cruisin the woodline waiting on dark to fall. Also if you have no good trees to hang a stand in but you can get the wind in your favor maybe try a ground blind.


----------



## Hut2 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nuge thinks "K-MEER DEER" is what you should try! 

Sorry, just had to. lol


----------



## beersndeer (Aug 18, 2010)

Hut2 said:


> Nuge thinks "K-MEER DEER" is what you should try!
> 
> Sorry, just had to. lol


----------



## beersndeer (Aug 18, 2010)

Forgot to mention in my other post, when the rut kicks in hunt the does and you will find the bucks. The big boys will be checking those does looking for the first one to come into estrus.


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Aug 18, 2010)

I sit and read all the advise and see that it is exactly how and what I do on my lease.. Great advise and hope things picked up for you SouthGAlefty...... And remember.. "If Ya Can't Shoot Straight, Shoot Often"....


----------



## the Lackster (Aug 18, 2010)

Scentlok


----------



## Nerf Warrior (Aug 18, 2010)

I hunt alot of white oaks and do pretty well but early in the season I have about 5 acres that is in a  low lying area bordering a big clearcut that has a pond, pine trees and water oaks. The water oaks are always dropping acorns before the white oaks.  Killed a couple of decent bucks there but its always good for taking some does.


----------



## beersndeer (Aug 18, 2010)

the Lackster said:


> Scentlok



was only time before it was mentioned


----------



## MathewsHunter1 (Aug 18, 2010)

All good advice!! Being in stand at the right time is good advice too. You can't kill anything sleeping in. Sometimes it takes many hours on stand to even see a deer. A lot of luck never hurt anyone either!!

The buck in my Avitar is last years bow buck. I knew he was there, but it took 6 days in stand before he finally showed up.


----------



## Bell_Man (Aug 18, 2010)

Use your natural born skills as a predator..Or do like most people plant a food plot and wait.  I like the first one better.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Aug 18, 2010)

corn, apples, salt, mineral block, sweet potatoes, radishes, peanuts, and stuff like that is what SouthGaHunter told me works.


----------



## killNgrill (Aug 18, 2010)

This is a great thread. Useful for the beginner, and even the seasoned bowhunter can pick up on new things here and there. 

I like to find concentration of deer sign. Usually this happens to be near the preffered food source at that time. Early season is low lying cool areas (water is a plus) with muscadines. As the season progresses its acorns and other natural browse. Within these areas are usually well traveled trails. Look for natural "edges" or where timber or terrain changes. Also look for funnel type areas and creek crossings.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 18, 2010)

On your farm look for a hole or low spot in the fence going to the fields! They use the easy crossings! Corners in the fields at the wood lines! Did ya plant anything this year!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 18, 2010)

Start hunting a couple of weeks before bow season, for persimmon trees. 

Those persimmon trees are usually ripe around the second or third week and the deer have been scouting them as hard as you've been scouting the deer.


----------



## southGAlefty (Aug 18, 2010)

Keep em coming guys


----------



## dc410n1 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have have been a "bow Only" hunter for 24 years, I found that scouting..scouting..scouting for location...location..location works best. Ihave killed nice bucks on public land each year, but I scout my but off during the summer. Each person has there own style but scouting works for me.


----------



## Bo D (Aug 19, 2010)

HUnt in S Fla during the rut, deer hunting down there's just like turkey huntin, love that place!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 19, 2010)

I agree with some of the others, funnels are the ticket !!!! One of my favorite spots on my club is where I have a stand at the top of a deep gully that runs over 150 yards through the woods. The deer funnel around it and there's a good trail at the upper and lower ends of the gully. I also like a good creek crossing. I hunted one of those when I was in my old club and I was about guaranteed to see deer in the mornings. Only problem was that there were no good trees for a stand and alot of the deer passed by out of range.


----------



## the Lackster (Aug 19, 2010)

beersndeer said:


> was only time before it was mentioned



Hey when you buy it at 60 and 70% off its stupid not to but it. When you pay way under $100 for a full outfit you cant complain. Their clothing is duable.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 19, 2010)

I got multiple shot opportunities last season and stuck 2 good does.  Unfortunately, I didn't find one of them.  Here is how I set up when bowhunting.

1.  Look for white oak acorns near water and cover.  Set up 20-25 yards from the tree that is dropping best.  If several trees are dropping good, try to set up to maximize your shooting area around those trees.

2.  Climb high and use available cover to your advantage.  I like to find 2 trees side by side.  I climb high in one of them and use the limbs from the other one to help hide me.  If I have to climb a tree with no other trees around it, I'll climb even higher and use the limbs on that tree as best I can.

3.  You can't be too well-camoed.  I wear a 3D suit complete with 3D face mask and 3D cap even during rifle season.

4.  Move slowly and smoothly.  You'd be surprised how much movement you can get away with when you're hunting high and well-camoed if you move slowly.  Deer pick up fast, jerky movements no matter how high or well-camoed you are.


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 19, 2010)

Find the acorns dropping, find the deer. I use to hunt persimmon trees alot too in Fl WMAs. No other area will compare to a food source during bow season IMO


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 19, 2010)

Hunt the food source, Learn how to talk to em, say what they want to hear and you can drag em up the tree with you so long as they dont wind you or see you .    Thats all you need to know during bow season. 

 And thems the facts.


----------



## riskyb (Aug 20, 2010)

if you do your homework and setup accordingly it will all come together, i think i actually hunt higher with my bow, go figure


----------



## Alan in GA (Aug 20, 2010)

*what I do....[?]....*

I had to think about this a minute....what I think I do is THINK ABOUT WHERE I "SHOULD BE" all the while I'm IN MY STAND. 
I'm moving one of my hang ons about 20' from where it's been for a couple of years. The new position/tree will allow for better concealment of my body and get me about 10' closer to the food plot. A move of only 20' will be a tremendous increase in my advantage over the area of the food plot that the deer come to.  I'll also still be near a crabapple AND a scrape that is renewed every year. It's also still on a travel route.
I just have to "not" mess up when my multiple oportunities come......


----------



## tyler1 (Aug 20, 2010)

I also hunt high but one thing that I do even with my climber set ups is take with me so nylon string line and pull small trees around the tree that I am climbing.  I want a next of limbs around me so that if I am sitting all that you can see is my head.  

One other thing is hunt oaks with fresh droppings under them.  That tells you that the deer are using this area now.


----------



## jwhite (Aug 21, 2010)

Hunt in the middle of the food. I stick with hardwoods in bow season. Even if the acorns aren't falling; you can still find musadimes of something else they'll be eating. Funnels are also good to hunt. It narrows where they can walk.


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 17, 2011)

Bump for a new season


----------



## denbow (Sep 17, 2011)

Find the acorns, they will come.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 17, 2011)

Hunt property with a lot of deer


----------



## jwhite (Sep 17, 2011)

Hunt on the edge or middle of the food source. I bow hunt durning bow season and through out gun since and I dont have a problem getting them in close enough. Scent control plays a huge part in bow hunting. God luck!


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 12, 2014)

Haven't bumped this one in a couple years but I always go back and re-read it every year. Maybe some of the new members can give some advice.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 12, 2014)

http://www.qdma.com/articles/three-double-lung-treestand-setups
http://www.qdma.com/articles/create-a-buck-funnel


----------



## noah3d (Oct 12, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Yeah my property=0 white oaks haha. I kinda feel the same as you about hunting trails, I honestly can't say I've ever found a "trail" that ever produced a deer for me down here. I have had better luck just getting in a bottom on a water oak tree or hunting food plots. Would LOVE to have a few white oaks dropping on any of the land I hunt though



I know exactly how you feel about not finding any white oaks. Out of the current land I hunt, my old lease, and River Creek WMA I have only found one whit oak. That tree is on my current land, and it has just now started dropping. There are caps all on the ground and only a few acorns, so I assume that something has been eating them. Water Oaks are everywhere though.


----------



## bowbuck (Oct 13, 2014)

Some things don't change a lot.  I still don't kill a lot of deer with a bow  but I do still hunt those funnels.  That puts me in the right place multiple times a year here in the mountains.


----------

